# Mike Tyson @ DVD launch Party for the "Truth Tour" 10/17/05 (x4)



## AMUN (12 Nov. 2006)

Stacy Ferguson and Mike Tyson
at the DVD launch Party for the "Truth Tour". Hollywood Roosevelt Hotel, 
Hollywood, CA. 10-17-05




 

 

 

​


----------



## Muli (12 Nov. 2006)

Vorsicht bissig!
Also ich danke mal für Fergie ... vor Tyson bring ich mich lieber in Sicherheit! :mussweg:


----------

